# Satellite Providers Continue MPEG-4 Transitions



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

By David Elrich -- TWICE, 1/5/2006

LAS VEGAS - The HDTV programming avalanche continues with a roar at International CES as the two major satellite providers showcase their new plans in Las Vegas.

In a nutshell, DirecTV and Dish Network are adding more HD channels, delivering local stations in high-definition to millions of consumers and, after a few hiccups, continuing the long transition to MPEG-4 receivers from their current MPEG-2 systems.

You can see Dish Network's high-definition-capable MPEG-4 receivers at the company's CES booth, the first of which was quietly rolled out with limited distribution in December.

DirecTV will show its two newest high-defintion receivers, an MPEG-4 capable receiver as well as an HD DVR that's due early in the first quarter.

In late November, DirecTV began beaming local HD stations to Atlanta, Chicago, Detroit, Philadelphia and San Francisco.

By the end of the year, HD locals were expected to be available in Boston, Dallas, Houston, Los Angeles, New York and Washington.

*More*


----------

